# Sailor Watch-keeper receiver wanted



## Jan the lightship man (May 25, 2008)

Hi all!!

In my quest to restore the radio room on our lightship I am looking for a Sailor Watch-keeper receiver (was it type 501?)

Does anybody knows one for sale please?

Many thanks!

Jan (Thumb)


----------



## athinai (Jan 18, 2006)

Was It a 2182 or a 500 kc/s Receiver? I was at a Ham ''Bring & Buy Sale'' some time ago and there were a lot of Sailor Radio Room Rcvrs and other bits,
Is this make a Tubes only type ?
Rgds


----------



## Jan the lightship man (May 25, 2008)

Hi Antinai

It was a 2182 receiver, no valves.
I have attached a picture of the one I am looking for, hope that helps!

Best regards
Jan


----------



## sven-olof (Jul 12, 2008)

I have bought Salior equipment from shipbreaker Fornaes in Denmark
Have been there and they have lots of it..


----------



## sven-olof (Jul 12, 2008)

heres the link

http://www.fornaes.dk/index.php


----------



## Jan the lightship man (May 25, 2008)

Hi Sven-Olof

Thanks for that tip! I have contacted them and indeed, they have plenty of them. Ordered one earlier this week.

Best regards
Jan ;-)


----------

